# Navigation privée par défaut sur Safari



## imonamac (27 Février 2008)

Existe t'il un moyen d'etre par defaut en navigation privee sur Safari plutot que d'avoir a le cliquer a chaque fois ?



Déjà, le bon moyen pour savoir, c'est de poser la question dans le bon forum (comme je l'indique ici )


----------

